# The Movie "Avatar"



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wanted to make a quick post to let folks know that "Avatar" was fantastic! That was one of the best movies I've seen in a long time. If you enjoy sci-fi, fantasy, adventure, or love stories, you'll enjoy it. And talk about some incredible world-building. Wow!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

we have plans to see it tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have heard it was good, just have not made it far enough to see it yet


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We should have seen this today instead of Sherlock Holmes. Maybe next weekend. Glad to hear you liked it.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

We saw both Sherlock and Avatar, Avatar takes the day, but SH was good.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Avatar is visually stunning.  We saw it in 3D and it really is incredible.  The story is fairly standard, nothing that you can't see coming from a long way off but still enought to hold you.  I would like to see the non 3D version to see how it compares.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I also saw the 3d version... AMAZING! my son has seen it 3 tiems this week.. and to see the 3d, has to drive 45 minutes up to Ft Worth to see it... our theater here is only regular.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Was Sherlock Holmes really that bad?  It looked like it could be fun or horrid but definitely not something to watch expecting it to be true to the characters.  I've been wanting to see Avatar as well as The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus... way too many movies to see since I rarely make it to the theater much anymore.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw the IMAX 3D version on Christmas day.  Unbelievable!!  It's more of an experience than just a story!  Absolutely incredible experience. You really live in the experience.

Yogini


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Was Sherlock Holmes really that bad? It looked like it could be fun or horrid but definitely not something to watch expecting it to be true to the characters. I've been wanting to see Avatar as well as The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus... way too many movies to see since I rarely make it to the theater much anymore.


I'm pretty much strictly a DVD person any more. The cost in tickets, theater food, the aggravation of annoying audience members, and too-loud volume (in part to counteract the annoying audience members, I guess?) just isn't worth it any more to me to gain the advantage of the big screen, when I can simply wait 6 months or so to rent it from Netflix. So it will be awhile before I have a review. 

That being said, this might be one that would tempt me to visit a theater, especially if I could see it in IMAX, though in actuality I greatly doubt I will.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

NogDog:

I'm pretty much with you on the DVD renting thing, due to all reasons you mentioned.  My DH is even more anti-theater.  So, in our house he has his "big screen" scale.  If it's a movie that he feels would be better on the big screen, he's willing to go.  We'll definitely be seeing Avatar in the theater; however, my son wants to see The Squeakuel and my response was  - we can wait for the DVD!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Avatar was our Christmas Eve movie.  Loved it!  My husband says it's the best movie he's ever seen.  I'm not sure I would go that far (too many really great movies in my past), but it is totally worth seeing in 3D.  Took our son and his wife, too.  All agreed that the movie and the new technology were amazing.  We thought, too, that the 3D was so well done.  It didn't distract, and there weren't any arrows or rocks or creatures being thrown into the audience.  It just gave the created world amazing depth.  Pulled us right in.  Although the embers from a fire and tiny insects flying around among us was kinda cool.  Totally 'nuf said.  My family is giving eight thumbs up to this one.

We also say Sherlock Holmes for a day-after-Christmas movie.  Thought it was very good.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My co-workers saw it and some of my regulars they say it's awesome. The way to see it is in 3D. I am probably going to see it tomorrow (finally a day off) with my friend


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Nog:

I hate going to the theater when its crowded - just increases the likelihood of annoying others ....  So, we go to the 10am matinee on Saturday or Sunday morning when there are usually very few others there.

---------

We went to the IMAX 3D Avatar this morning.  The movie itself was visually interesting and the storyline was good (although there were a few holes - but not so many to kill it or anything.)  My only real problem with it was that it was about an hour too long.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

It was a good movie, even though character development was lacking and the storyline was predictable. The way the movie ended, I suspect a sequel coming out next year. The special effects were excellent.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> It was a good movie, even though character development was lacking and the storyline was predictable. The way the movie ended, I suspect a sequel coming out next year. The special effects were excellent.


It was "Pocahantas in Space" but it was an incredibly well done "Pocahantas in Space"!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gotta go see this one!  But the shows have all been sold out even here in the remote reaches of Texas Hill Country.  Even me mum and dad want to see it.  That's a first.  Got the new Trek for Christmas, but gotta see Avatar before my daughter does... she always beats me to them!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with you. It has been one of the best movies I have seen in a long time. 

The story was kind of simple and average but still it was delivered well. I kind of really got involved with the story after watching the movie.. Not to mention, the visual effects were absolutely stunning.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw Avatar 3D at an 11:00am Matinée show with one of my daughters.  The effects were AMAZING!!!  I couldn't believe how real the Alien people looked.  As stated before the story was predictable but it was the special effects I went to see and I wasn't disappointed...
jp


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we're going Tuesday evening. . . .I'm not overly enthused, but not against it either.  I figure I'll enjoy it, but probably wouldn't be going except that we have friends who really want to see it so I may as well go along for the ride.    Sometimes I'm rather inertial like that.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My husband and 10 year old son just saw it and my boy said there was 'too much story' but he really liked it.

Jenna


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

One of the members of my family is physically unable to watch 3d movies...Has anyone seen the non 3d version? Was it spectacular also? One theater in my town has Avatar in 2d besides 3d and the ticket taker said that the 2d is sold out even more quickly than the 3d. Anyone with personal experience on this?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have seen both. I find 3D sometimes looks fuzzy around the edges. With the 2D I could see all the details clearly. I would say it's definitely worth seeing in 2D.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I have seen both. I find 3D sometimes looks fuzzy around the edges. With the 2D I could see all the details clearly. I would say it's definitely worth seeing in 2D.


Thanks. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> My husband and 10 year old son just saw it and my boy said there was 'too much story' but he really liked it.
> 
> Jenna


I thought about taking my 10 year old son, but was afraid it might be too violent. Did he do ok?


----------



## MidnightAria (Feb 24, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I saw Avatar 3D at an 11:00am Matinée show with one of my daughters. The effects were AMAZING!!! I couldn't believe how real the Alien people looked. As stated before the story was predictable but it was the special effects I went to see and I wasn't disappointed...
> jp


This is the daughter in question  I absolutely LOVED the artwork....the avatars themselves were amazing and the backgrounds were magical... It was my first new 3D movie and I didn't know what to expect. I am glad I saw it in 3D, I think it really helped bring it to life. I tried not to get too hyped about it before I saw it as I didn't want to be disappointed. It was much better than I expected and then some, just a phenomenal movie to lose yourself in.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

We saw it in 2D, but will probably go back and see it in 3D, too. I used to hate 3D movies because I wore glasses, and the effects never seemed to come off right for me. I kept thinking that way until I realized that I don't wear glasses anymore (except for reading/computer) after getting my eyes lasik'd! 

Regardless of 2D/3D, the world of Pandora and everything that's on it is just gorgeous...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My husband and I saw it yesterday in 3D. It was fantastic.... so beautiful. However, a warning to those who can't tolerate electronic games without getting a headache or nausea like me. I got nausous pretty early on and also developed a headache.  I kept taking my glasses off at times and stepped out a couple times which allowed me to watch most of the movie. When I got home the nausea and headache returned when I started to "play" on the computer and after I ate. I would like to see it again.
Kdawna


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got back.  The movie was Free!  'Course the funny glasses cost $14 a pop!  

Enjoyed it. . . . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a question since this is a thread about a particular 3D film.  How much extra do you pay over the regular price of a movie to see it in 3D and/or on an IMAX screen?

I've been using vouchers that I bought when I worked.  They cover the regular price of a movie ($12) at any of the AMC theaters.  When we saw the 3D double feature of Toy Story (I and II) a few months ago, I had to pay $4, so it was $16.  I'm not sure how much we paid for the Harry Potter film in Imax/partly 3D in July.  My friend bought them through Fandango and said I could pay another time, but then she had an extra fee just for ordering in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son saw it in Wilkes Barre for $10 and paid $14 to see it here in 3D.  Of course, one must factor in relative costs of living, but it's definitely a higher price.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that the basic movie prices are highest in NYC and Los Angeles.  $12 here makes me rather picky about what I see, and I don't go as often as I used to.  The vouchers at work were about $6-7 (depending on whether it was for a new first 10 days of the movie showing or later).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We saw it today in 3D on a fricking huge IMAX screen in San Francisco..oh holy carp that was awesome. Between riding the BART train in, movie admission, popcorn, and dinner after we probably blew $200, but it was worth it. Awesome day all the way around.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I also watched it today with my sister and best friend. 3D Imax at Emeryville. I liked the visual effects.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just saw Avatar in 3D yesterday and really enjoyed it! As we were walking out, I said to Hubby, "The whole time, I kept thinking about this really good sci-fi series I've been reading about blue aliens...."

N


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> We saw it in 2D, but will probably go back and see it in 3D, too. I used to hate 3D movies because I wore glasses, and the effects never seemed to come off right for me. I kept thinking that way until I realized that I don't wear glasses anymore (except for reading/computer) after getting my eyes lasik'd!
> 
> Regardless of 2D/3D, the world of Pandora and everything that's on it is just gorgeous...


I wore the 3D glasses over my regular glasses without problem. I think they came along way on 3D. It wasn't a cheesy tacked on special effect, but an integrated part of the movie. I was impressed even though I was planning on being cynical


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We saw Avatar on NYE on the recommendation of our 20 year old who is a movie buff. In 3D on large screen. This was one brilliant movie and nice to see an Aussie in a lead role. This is one movie where seeing it on a big screen is a must. We didn't like the glasses for about 10 minutes but after that it was fine. And didn't even notice the film as going for too long.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Both my kids saw it and loved it.  My daughter has seen it twice; the second time in 3D.  She loved it.  My nephews: One hated it, the other, loved it and my niece hated it.
So...I guess it's a love it or hate it movie.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

We're planning on seeing it in a few days when the crowd dies down. 3D is definitely the best way to see it, according to co-workers who've already seen the movie a couple of times.

Debra


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We went and saw it in 3D yesterday. The special effects were amazing, the storyline predictable, but good. The BRATs enjoyed it. I think if I go see it again, I'll see the 2D version. The 3D gave me a headache.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I saw the 2D version already, but we're taking the boys to scope out the IMAX version today...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A friend wants to see it this weekend at an IMAX theater.  Did some research for tix, but for IMAX in the city, the only shows available were 12 midnight, 9am and 11pm.  I suggested we either wait a week or see it in Digital 3D at a non-Imax theater.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

We saw it in 3D the day after Thanksgiving and loved it...  The theater we went to has a $3 upcharge for 3D movies, so our tickets were a total of $12.50 each for a 7pm showing.  The theater was packed, but there were no problems with ringing cell phones, people talking or texting, or any other nonsense.  The movie really kept everyone captivated!  

I highly recommend and I'm not even that big of a SciFi person....  more into comedies and chick flicks.......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Just saw Avatar in 3D yesterday and really enjoyed it! As we were walking out, I said to Hubby, "The whole time, I kept thinking about this really good sci-fi series I've been reading about blue aliens...."
> 
> N


Not so oddly, that series was one of the first things the Spouse Thingy started talking about on the way out of the theater. And in line to get into the men's room. While our son was mortified, there are probably a couple of guys in that line who'll be buying _In Her Name_ this week.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Not so oddly, that series was one of the first things the Spouse Thingy started talking about on the way out of the theater. And in line to get into the men's room. While our son was mortified, there are probably a couple of guys in that line who'll be buying _In Her Name_ this week.


LOL! I owe the Spouse Thingy a beer! 

Unfortunately for us, we went to try and see the movie at the nearest IMAX theater. It didn't have on-line ticketing, so we just went at what we thought was an early enough time (1:30 showing). Wellllll, we got there almost an hour early, only to find out that all the showings until MIDNIGHT were sold out! D'oh! So I guess we'll wait a few weeks and try again...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

We saw it last night.  Thought the plot was "eh" and predictable, but the visuals were spectacular and made it worth it.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I watched it the other night and it wasn't really my thing.... i just think blue people/aliens freak me out a little


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Not so oddly, that series was one of the first things the Spouse Thingy started talking about on the way out of the theater. And *in line to get into the men's room.* While our son was mortified, there are probably a couple of guys in that line who'll be buying _In Her Name_ this week.


Wow! I never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow! I never heard of such a thing!


Maybe this is an Avatar phenomenon - there was a big lineup for the men's room when Jan and I went to see it, too! Hmmm...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow! I never heard of such a thing!


Metreon theater in San Francisco...the IMAX theater is HUGE, and once the movie is over everyone RUNS to get to the restroom. We've been there a couple of times, and yep, the men had to wait in line, too.

I suppose the 2.5 hour movie run time didn't help, either. Not too many people got up during it that I noticed.
Other than the Spouse Thingy... 
tiny, tiny bladder...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm curious to know whether there are many IMAX theaters outside of the big cities.  We have a rather limited number of them in NYC.  Couldn't get tix to any Avatar shows except midnight this weekend, so we'll likely go next weekend. I'll probably buy the tickets online on Thursday for Sunday (if that's possible).


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

We just saw this yesterday in 3D and LOVED IT (the story line was not my favorite, but the effects were the experience) - I especially liked the night scenes with all the glowing things in the forest.  I would love to see it at an IMAX - think I'll check if it is showing at one nearby.

My son got his BS in CG and he explained some of what is involved in creating this movie - just amazing.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Earthlydelites, blue alien thingies arent my thing either but this movie is just so much more than that.  When I saw the previews I actually said to my hubby that this was not a movie I was going to see.  Then my son, who enjoys 'thinking movies', and whose fav film for instance,  is The Shawshank Redemption and not movies like Transformers, said I had to go see it.  And I was so glad I did.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Hooray to Avatar. It just reached the $1B mark. The fifth movie to have done that. Also James Cameron's 2nd movie to have hit the 1B mark.. next to Titanic last 1997.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

carlobee said:


> Hooray to Avatar. It just reached the $1B mark. The fifth movie to have done that. Also James Cameron's 2nd movie to have hit the 1B mark.. next to Titanic last 1997.


Whoa!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Finally got to see it tonight and it was absolutely amazing.  After seeing this and District 9 not too long ago, I'm really in a mindset to hate humanity even more than normal    I can't recommend seeing it enough.  It's one you have to experience in the theaters.  We saw it in IMAX 3D and I was really excited to see so many other movies coming out in the same format.  Toy Story, Shrek and Alice in Wonderland all look like they'll be really fun.

I want to see it in the bigger IMAX in town but I think they stopped showing it already.  Sounds like it's worth checking out in 2D as well so I may end up doing that.  I wouldn't even say the story was that bad, it may have been predictable, but it was really well done all around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally want to see Alice in Wonderland. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you see the Alice in Wonderland they did just recently on SciFi?  I really enjoyed it.  It's definitely not the original story, but it doesn't look like the new one with Johnny Depp will be either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw the first half. .  . . . . for whatever reason never saw the second half.  But, it'll be back.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. you guys talking about Alice made me remember that we DVR'd it.. so I spent today watching it.. I liked it.. and hey, Hatter was cute!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter did say that seeing it in 3D at the IMAX was an experience.  The IMAX screen blows the others away.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I will be seeing this for the second time tomorrow, early on a Saturday morning - this time 3D at an IMAX, can't wait.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok,
So I know how behind everybody I am.
But I just got back from seeing Avatar in 3D.





Woo
Hoo

!


It was very good.
Thank you, Mr. Cameron.


Just sayin......


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I will probably watch it again this week. 

Just read somewhere that it has surpassed Titanic in the number 1 grossing film of all time spot. Not quite sure about that though. Titanic grossed 1.8 Billion .. Avatar might be the first movie to reach the 2 Billion mark. 

Hooray!. Well done James Cameron.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I went with my BFF & her husband Jan 17th and saw Avatar in 3D for a matinee.  The cost was $10.00 which included the glasses.  I loved the movie, the special effects lived up to all the hype and Pandora was amazing.  This is definately a movie I would go see again and also plan on getting the DVD as soon as it is released.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have read that some who have seen both the 2D and the 3D versions say that 2D is still wonderful....
I just wonder if it will be as good without the 3D?
You know - once you've seen the city, the farm looks kinda boring.
And we won't have 3D TV for a while yet.
And I won't be able to afford it when it comes out anyway.

But I will probably also purchase the DVD or BluRay.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have read that some who have seen both the 2D and the 3D versions say that 2D is still wonderful....
> I just wonder if it will be as good without the 3D?
> You know - once you've seen the city, the farm looks kinda boring.
> And we won't have 3D TV for a while yet.
> ...


Well, while I really enjoyed the IMAX 3D, I'll be perfectly content with a Blu-Ray. The 3D was sort of like a light sprinkling of sugar on an otherwise outstanding pastry: it makes it a bit sweeter, but it's just as good without...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> It was "Pocahantas in Space" but it was an incredibly well done "Pocahantas in Space"!!


Apparently I wasn't the only one who thought that!!  Check out the funny videos!

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/avatar-painted-with-the-palette-of-pocahontas/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah well I would have thought a cross between fern gully and pochohantas with a little final fantasy: the spirit within thrown in for good measure.  You know the tree chewers in the rain forest, noble savage/pretty girl/mystical tree, and the body shifting/mystical stuff.

But like everyone says: It Works!

Just sayin....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

You might be right....I don't remember Fern Gully.....


----------

